# bladed spoke holder



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I just got a feedback sports wheel truing stand (which seems pretty good for the price).

Ive was trying to straighten out one of my new wheels with cxray spokes. WHen I started to tighten and loosen spokes i noticed that many of the spokes were twisting too even with me lubing the nipples. 

So my questions are: 

1) what lubes is everyone use prior to truing a wheels? Would rem-oil be ok? 

2) Is there an alternative to the DT Swiss spoke holder? I noticed there was a park tool one....Is this one effective? 

3) How bad is it to have a twisted cxray spoke? 

After noticed I noticed the twisting I decided to turn the nipples so that the spokes were back to straight......


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

If the spoke is twisting...you are not tightening it....
either spoke holder does the same thing....it holds the spoke.
In a pinch...there are new fangled things called pliers that can be used


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The spoke will break if you leave it twisted. There is a spoke holder specific for the Cxray that Alchemy sells. It sits really flush with the bottom of the spoke which is nice when tensioning. 

And for lube, I always use Dumode Tech Lite for the nipple/rim interface.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tightening or loosening the spoke was twisting.

Would pliers not damage the spoke?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Dont use pliers. They will definitely damage the spokes. This will be way better. 

http://www.zencyclery.com/components/small-parts/wheelbuilding-parts/alchemy-spoke-holder.html


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Ive been using the park bladed spoke holder . Seems to work nicely for me.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Enoch562 said:


> Ive been using the park bladed spoke holder . Seems to work nicely for me.


You have the Cxray spokes? It seems like the most cost effective solution.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Newnan3 said:


> I
> *1) what lubes is everyone use prior to truing a wheels? Would rem-oil be ok? *
> 
> Me? Permatex Anti-Seize. Everyone else? Anywhere from any oil to commercial spoke thread lubes ($$$).
> ...


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

How do you get an antiseize compound into the spoke/nipple area? So rem-oil wouldnt necessarily be a bad idea? Only reason I ask is because I have a huge bottle of the spray stuff lolz.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Made my own out of a section of cutoff seatpost and a hacksaw cut through the middle, and then widened the slot with sandpaper till it fit my spokes.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the DT Swiss aero spoke holder. Its the only one that allows you to hold right next to the nipple because the spoke wrench goes around it. This really helps in preventing twisted spokes when getting that last bit of tension on wheel. Well worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

coachboyd said:


> I love the DT Swiss aero spoke holder. Its the only one that allows you to hold right next to the nipple because the spoke wrench goes around it. This really helps in preventing twisted spokes when getting that last bit of tension on wheel. Well worth the few extra bucks.


I went ahead and ordered the Park because its only $8. Hopefully it'll do as the only thing Im doing is truing and not wheel building.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Newnan3 said:


> How do you get an antiseize compound into the spoke/nipple area?


Apply it to spoke threads before assembly. Genius eh?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im trying to true wheels not build them genius


----------



## Burton679 (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems to work nicely for me.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

If building do as Mike T suggests. If truing, a little oil right where the spoke enters the nipple and where the nipple and rim meet is better than nothing. I use Tri-Flow because I have it for bike maintenance.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I just replaced my cracked rim. For the cxray spokes, I have a sawed-off plastic handle from a cheap screwdriver-- I cut it off just above the metal screwdriver socket. I cut a slot in the end with a 32 tooth hacksaw blade, and smoothed it to fit with some fine sandpaper folded in half. 

It works pretty well, but I have to turn the nipple, then straighten the spoke. When I was initially tightening all the spokes, I would do each with the spoke wrench, then go around again with my homemade straightening tool.

That's slower than the DT Swiss tool referenced above.


----------

